# Looking at getting a bandsaw, need help



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone on the West Houston (Katy) or League City area that has a large bandsaw and wouldn't mind showing a fellow 2cooler a thing or two about it?

I am looking mainly to use it for resawing lumber and making chair legs (this list will grow surely as I learn more about it). I have a Grizzly G1023RLW10" Tablesaw and a Grizzly G045315" planer. Both are wired for 220V.

Take a gander at a little shop fun I had that got me thinking a bandsaw would make this much easier.
http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m137/gerbermike/Woodworking/?albumview=slideshow

I want to make little projects out of wood I harvest myself, boxes, chests, etc. Maybe eventually I'll get into pens, but I have a few (hunert) projects before I get to those (and I need the little lathe).

I have some woodworking skills, but am looking to grow and incorporate them into the next project: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=177605&highlight=gun

And a jig or three: http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...ng/Ultimate Tool Station/?albumview=slideshow

Something equivalent to a Grizzly G0513P 17" 2HP bandsaw would be approximately what I am looking for. I don't want a lesser floor model and don't mind spending up to about $900 total.

I greatly appreciate any and all help!

If anyone has a good book on bandsaws they would loan me, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Woodcraft has a Rikon 18" bandsaw on sale now for $999.99. Regular $1399. Think they are pretty good saws from what I know. I had a Jet 18" and love it, and this one is comparatable I believe. Worth a look at I believe.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

This book has been recommended by a lot of folks. http://www.amazon.com/New-Complete-...U5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1290442245&sr=1-119

You can download a kindle program to your computer and read it that way. I have two kindle books on woodturning and reading them on the computer is great. I bought a used Laguna 18" bandsaw in the spring to make bowl blanks. A large bandsaw is a pleasure to use. I cut some large mesquite and the saw didn't blink. The Rikon saw Slip knot mentioned has been getting good reviews. Good luck!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, let us know when your new Rikon bandsaw arrives. I think you will like it and believe Rikon has a good reputation on their tools. I love my 18" JET. Now you need to see about getting some good blades.

I use the Wood Slicer from Highland Woodworking and is a fantastic blade http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer-resaw-bandsaw-blades.aspx These blades have an exelent reputation but they state it isn't great on green wood, but most of my work has been with green wood and have had no problems.

However, Carter recomends a blade by Accuright. http://www.carterproducts.com/product_list.asp?cat_id=56 I haven't tried one yet, but Carter could be considered bandsaw experts, and if they recomend them, I would say that they are very good. I still like my Wood Slicer over the Timberwolf blades but that is my opinion but have used both and love the Wood Slicer and not any more expensive. I believe I will try the Accuright next time I need a new blade just to compare. Look at Carter products while you are there as they have tons of bandsaw improvements and they all seem to be quality stuff. They do almost nothing but bandsaw improvements as their product line. They have some good videos there also to view.

Good luck on your saw and am sure you will like it and was a good price also for a 18" saw.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I just read Slips comment on the Wood Slicer blades. I only have one of theirs but it sure sliced right thru the mesquite I've run thru it. Mine is a 1/2" blade on an old Craftsman with a 6" max cut which is what I've been feeding it. The cuts were true and very clean on the mesquite.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

My green gun is running out of bullets. Thanks for the help fellas.

I ordered the Rikon 18" from SW Houston Woodcraft, although backordered. I was told on Nov 24th, that it should arrive in 7-10 days. When I called earlier this week, Rick updated me that the stateside distributor is completely sold out of the 18"... seems several woodworking machine supply companies up in the New Englange area bought a slew of em. Next batch won't get in from China until sometime Mid-January.

In the meantime, I've found a couple of used bandsaws for about half what I paid for the Rikon spread around Texas. Some appear to be a really good deal (20" Rockwell/Delta 28-654 for about $6-750 here in Houston, 20" Rockwell Delta Model 29-366 for $750 just outside Dallas).

Not sure what I'll do. Luckily I have family in Dallas so I can take a trip up there and use family visits as a good secondary excuse to get permission from the wife.

Worst case scenario though, I'll just wait until mid Jan and get a taste of Rikon's awesome bandsaw & tech support should I have any problems.

SlipKnot, 10-4 on the woodslicer blades. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'll second Slip on the Wood Slicer blades..and God knows I am hard on them.. Sure beats the heck out of Timberwolf far as cutting goes...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I am still gonna try one of them Accuright blades. If Carter gives them a recomendation, they must be pretty good. They even make the back end round from the factory which is something I do myself anyway. They have a cool video on them at Carter Bandsaw website. Worth giving them a try, but the Wood Slicer is still hard to beat.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Man, I sure hate to hear that!

I ordered mine from Woodcraft Austin on the 22nd, they told me same thing, 7 - 10 days. I was hoping to get the call today, I've got a project waiting on it. I think I will give them a call and see what's up.

Thanks
Bill



Mako Mike said:


> My green gun is running out of bullets. Thanks for the help fellas.
> 
> I ordered the Rikon 18" from SW Houston Woodcraft, although backordered. I was told on Nov 24th, that it should arrive in 7-10 days. When I called earlier this week, Rick updated me that the stateside distributor is completely sold out of the 18"... seems several woodworking machine supply companies up in the New Englange area bought a slew of em. Next batch won't get in from China until sometime Mid-January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

*20" Bandsaw*

What say ye about this bandsaw:
Delta 20" Model 28-350 Bandsaw
New tires
New main bearings
needs new guides
no fence
foot brake
21" x 21" table
13" height clearance (I measured it myself, may be less with new Carter bandsaw guides)
3/4 HP motor 1ph

I can pick it up for $650, possibly talk him down a bit... but this is a solid machine otherwise.

$650 for 20" Delta Bandsaw
$210 for Carter 20" Delta A/B upgrade kit
$38 for a Wood Slizer 3/4 blade
$120 for a Bandsaw fence (not necessary for most of what I would use it for)
$100-200 for a 2hp motor

so for about $1000 I can get a hefty 20" Delta.

Does this look like something I shouldn't pass up or should I simply wait over a month for the Rikon 18"? Oh yeah, the Delta is in Houston.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks very nice. I also didn't realize the WoodSlicer came in 3/4". Most are 1/2" and makes great resaws with the 1/2". That 3/4" should do a great job. Looks like sweet deal. One of them Carter bandsaw fences would be better than original anyway as well as a Carter Guide system. Either way, you would have a better system than a new one.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Either way, you would have a better system than a new one.


So are you saying that this is a better overall deal than a new Rikon 18"?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't answer for sure, but depending on the condition it could be a better deal. If you were to put Carter guides and Carter fence, you could very well be in better condition. However, I can say depending on the condition of the saw itself is. You wouldn't want to have to replace the internals such as pulleys and bearings but if it all works well, and with new Carter upgrades, yes, you may have a better saw in the end. If I was to put some of them new parts such as guides and fence, I would believe my 18" Jet would perform much better than it does now which is fairly new. Even with the Ricon, you may want to later upgrade some parts to make it a first class saw. May have a hard time buying some parts for the old Delta which would make it harder to deal with. It may easily be a better saw in the long run but the Ricon can also be upgraded also. For the money, and same price, this used saw may end up being a better saw dollar for dollar. This is just my $.02. I still love my Jet and newer saws sometimes offer more due to newer stuff can incorportate improvements also that older saws don't have. To me, it is a close call but that looks like a nice saw for the money.

My recomenation? look it over and if everything is in great condition and if looking for some upgraded equipment to insure parts would fit such as the Carter guides, yes, this may very well be a better deal but the Rikon is a good deal right out of the box itself. What size is the blade? Is it a stock size for purchasing? or do you need custom blades. All should be weighted out. I am still inclinded to say this may be a better deal if easily upgradable and no major problems, but I sure do like new tools also. New stuff can sometimes incorporate things as companies learn better methods for doing things. 

Don't let me steer you in either direction because I believe you will be happy with either one, depending on how much work you want to put into it. Having a brand spanking new saw such as the Rikon sure can make you feel good also vs a older saw that could be a great deal. It's all in what you want in a saw and both may could fill the bill just fine.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok,
I'll got look at it one more time and make a decision. I am partially inclined to stick with the Rikon only for the impressive technical support I have already been prevy to when asking questions. I have also recently joined woodnet (may have been better to ask this question there) and it seems that Rikon has a loyal following for being a great performing saw and any issues are addressed with stellar support even past the warranty period. That speaks miles of the machine... the manufacturer stands behind them, period.

That said, I too feel that the 20" saw (142" band length, 1/8"-1" blades) would be a great buy. However no support, and potential issues, no tension quick release, and all the upgrades needed are my only hesitations. Anyone have a 2hp 1725rpm 110/220v 1ph motor with a frame mount that they would sell to a fellow 2cooler do you?

The Rikon delivery date is the only issue I have, I am confident it will handle most of what I want it to do and I only have to wait for it. 

Perhaps someone is trying to teach me patience...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats what sucks about Woodcraft in Houston. (I guess you did check both locations). They don't stock a supply of big machines in the store. They have to order them. Heck, I can order myself with internet now a days. I tried to buy my Powermatic Lathe and all they had was a floor model which I didn't want a floor model. If I wanted one, I was told that they would have to order. And I did order from Amazon where they sent directly to my home with free shipping at that plus no sales tax. To me, a floor model is just above a used saw with people picking over them and should come with some price cut, but I would up with a better deal with Amazon anyway. Mine is a long story which is in the history here, but been a good while back. Anyway, I came out great. I can agree, a new saw is a new saw unless price can end up being overwhelminly different. Be patient, it will come but stinks you have to wait so long because them stores stock basic inventories on machines they put on sale. With a sale price, they should be required to support with inventory on hand.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Rikon bandsaws at Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=rinkon+bandsaw&x=0&y=0


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, thats (Amazon) definately much more expensive than Woodcraft on the 18" model.


----------

